# Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

*Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

*Website zeigt detailliertes Konzept für Projekt - Bau findet komplett im All statt*
Derzeit macht die Idee eines Ingenieurs im Netz die Runde, die Star Trek Fans ansprechen dürfte. Auf der Website "Build The Enterprise"  präsentiert jemand unter dem Namen "BTE Dan" detaillierte Pläne, das  Raumschiff Enterprise nachzubauen. Als realistischen Zeitrahmen für den  Bau, der komplett im Orbit stattfinden soll, nennt er 20 Jahre.

*Komplettes Konzept*
 Mit der "Gen1"-Enterprise wäre man in 90 Tagen beim Mars und in drei  Tagen auf dem Mond. Nicht mit an Bord wäre ein Warp-Antrieb. Die Website  beinhaltet ein komplettes Konzept inklusive Design, Spezifikationen,  Finanzplan und viele andere Details. Mit der Enterprise-Optik erreicht  Ingenieur "BTE Dan" viel Aufmerksamkeit, was einer der Hauptgründe für  das gewählte Design sein könnte.

*1,5 GW Kernreaktor*
 Den Anführungen zufolge sorgt ein 1,5 GW-Kernreaktor mit  Ionen-Antrieb für ausreichend Energie. Als Raumschiff und Raumstation in  einem könnte es  Weltraumreisende von Planet zu Planet bringen und auch  Erkundungsroboter platzieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VMafReWFSfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Weltraumerkundung forcieren*
 Der von "BTE Dan" aufgestellte Finanzierungsplan zeige, dass allein  die USA ein Projekt wie die Enterprise auf die Beine stellen können.  Wenn sich mehrere Staaten zusammentun, könne man die Weltraumerkundung  auf das nächste Level hieven.

*Kosten*
Gebaut werden soll die Enterprise im Weltall. Entsprechend muss jedes  Teil auch ins Weltall befördert werden. Der Transport werde deshalb  allein 35 Prozent der Kosten ausmachen. Insgesamt veranschlagt die  Gruppe für das Projekt 1 Billion US-Dollar über einen Zeitraum von 20  Jahren.

_"Wir haben die technischen Möglichkeiten, um die erste Generation  des Raumschiffs, das als USS Enterprise bekannt ist, zu bauen - also  lasst uns das machen!"_, appelliert BTE.

Quellen:
Build The Enterprise
Golem.de​


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Mann wenn das wahr wird freue ich mich drauf 
Wie lange es wohl dauern wird bis jeder Mensch ein eigenes besitzt


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Das wird nie passieren, da kaum ein Mensch jemals soviel Kapital zur Verfügung haben wird.
Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit abermillionen Menschen, die nichtmal was zu Essen haben...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Wie viel so ein Teil den Kosten?
Weiß nicht was diese "speziellen" Teile so kosten


----------



## Beer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Das Ding wird fliegen wie nordkoreanische Interkontinentalraketen.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Wie viel so ein Teil den Kosten?
> Weiß nicht was diese "speziellen" Teile so kosten


 steht bei golem:


> Gebaut werden soll die Enterprise im Weltall. Entsprechend muss jedes  Teil auch ins Weltall befördert werden. Der Transport werde deshalb  allein 35 Prozent der Kosten ausmachen. Insgesamt veranschlagt die  Gruppe für das Projekt *1 Billion US-Dollar* über einen Zeitraum von 20  Jahren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Eine Billion Dollar 
Da reicht auch das Geld von einem Carlos Slim Helu und eines Bill Gates zusammen nicht. Wer wird das Geld denn ihrer Meinung nach zahlen??


----------



## Beer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Eine leichte Steuererhöhung wird niemandem auffallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

In 20 Jahren wäre vieles möglich aber ich glaube nicht daran das es bis dahin auch nur mehr wie ein vielleicht flugtaugliches Modell geben wird.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



dj*viper schrieb:


> Das wird nie passieren, da kaum ein Mensch jemals soviel Kapital zur Verfügung haben wird.
> Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit abermillionen Menschen, die nichtmal was zu Essen haben...


 
Das schon, aber die wichtigen Menschen auf dieser Erde meinen, dass die Banken und dem Loch ohne Boden/Griechenland mehr Billionen brauchen.

@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND: Laut Golem 1 Billion $.

Ich halte ja das Konzept für etwas... gewagt. Die Triebwerke sollten zumindest auf einer Ebene mit dem Schwerpunkt sein, sonst haben wir ein intergalaktisches Karussell. Wieso nur Atomkraft? Wieso keine Solarenergie? Und wie zum Geier wollen wir die Abwärme eines 1.5 GW Reaktors abgeführen? Schon die ISS braucht für das bisschen Energie relativ große Anlagen. Abgesehen davon müssen wir keinen extraterrestischen Designwettbewerb gewinnen. Da wäre die kostengünstigste Form (=Kugelförmig) doch sinnvoller als dieser Nerdtraum.

Fazit: Da hat einer nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ich würd mir einen Platz auf dem Schiff kaufen!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Möglich ist vieles heutzutage, aber machen werden sie es nicht, weil wir noch immer dem Weg des Kapitalismus folgen, und nur das Geld die Welt regiert.
Es müsste erst so etwas passieren ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0BdM33qIEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Venus-Projekt
... bevor man etwas wie ein Projekt wie die Enterprise angeht.


----------



## Windows0.1 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Wer braucht das


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Komische frage, stell das mal der ESA bzw der NASA und wie sie alle heißen.
Das nennt man Erforschung !
Niemand weiß was die Erforschung des Weltraums den Menschen bringt, darum wird es ja gemacht !


----------



## totovo (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

meiner Meinung nach ist es erst sinnvoll zu versuchen ein solches Projekt zu realisieren, wenn man die nötige Energie bereitstellen kann...

Ein Atomreaktor ist keine geeignete Energiequelle: zu ineffizient, zu gefährlich und ja, zu altmodisch.

Erst wenn man Kernfussionsreaktoren in annehmbarer Größe bauen kann, kann man auch solche Unternehmungen in Angriff nehmen und dass wird sicher noch mehr als 20 Jahre dauern!


----------



## Citynomad (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Abgesehen davon wäre ein gescheiter Antrieb der nicht auf chemischer Energie beruht und trotzdem auch schnell hohe Geschwindigkeiten leisten mag ganz nett...


----------



## belle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ein 1,5 Gigawatt Kernreaktor, das ist echt eine gute Idee!
Wenn Aliens uns angreifen, können wir den Reaktor als Riesenbombe direkt über deren Planeten abwerfen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Also soweit ich weiß hat ein Ionentriebwerk nichts mit chemischer Energie zu tun. Wie auch, schließlich wird Xenon durch ein starkes elektrisches Feld ionisiert und dann beschleunigt 

@totovo: Das Kernproblem bleibt erhalten. Bei einem Kernfusionsreaktor herrschen enorme Temperaturen. Und die muss abgeführt werden. Wenn schon die ISS für die 106 kW über 10t an Radiatoren braucht, wie soll das bei Leistungen im Gigawattbereich aussehen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das Kernproblem bleibt erhalten. Bei einem Kernfusionsreaktor herrschen enorme Temperaturen. Und die muss abgeführt werden. Wenn schon die ISS für die 106 kW über 10t an Radiatoren braucht, wie soll das bei Leistungen im Gigawattbereich aussehen?


 
Grob überschlagen müssten das dann mehr als 150t sein!
Das wär bei der Größe gar nicht mal sooo viel!


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ich kenne mich mit der Wärmelehre nicht ganz aus und weiß nicht ob sich da irgendwas quadratisch verändert, aber was zu da ausgerechnet hast, waren wohl eher 1.5 MW. 1.5 GW wären noch ein tausender dranmultipliziert. Ist also doch etwas viel


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Oh, stimmt, die Vorfaktoren verwechselt!
150 000t sind doch schon ein ganz schönes Stück. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie viel das in der Relation zum Schiff ist!
Mit Wärmelehre kenn ich mich auch nicht aus, aber ich schätze, dass bei linear wachsender Abwärme man auch eine linear wachsende Fläche braucht!


----------



## X Broster (14. Mai 2012)

Atomantrieb ist zweifelsohne der Antrieb der Zukunft, vorallem ist die Forschung auf dem Gebiet bei weitem nicht erschöpft. Dass es solch einen Antrieb in 20 Jahren geben wird, bezweifle ich aber sehr stark. Kühlung sollte bei -270 grad Außentemperatur kein Problem sein. Interessante Ideen sind es allemal, vielleicht für 50-100Mrd finanzierbar von den Amis oder Chinesen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Dann hab ich hir was für euch, lief mal auf N24

Geheimnisse des Weltalls: Zeitreisen - N24 (3/3) - YouTube


----------



## NCphalon (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



X Broster schrieb:


> Atomantrieb ist zweifelsohne der Antrieb der Zukunft, vorallem ist die Forschung auf dem Gebiet bei weitem nicht erschöpft. Dass es solch einen Antrieb in 20 Jahren geben wird, bezweifle ich aber sehr stark. Kühlung sollte bei -270 grad Außentemperatur kein Problem sein. Interessante Ideen sind es allemal, vielleicht für 50-100Mrd finanzierbar von den Amis oder Chinesen...


 
Die -270° bringen dir nix wenn die Radiatoren im All quasi Vakuum-Isoliert sind... du hast da oben kein Medium an das du die Wärme ableiten kannst und Kühlung durch Abstrahlung is extrem ineffizient.

============

Und wenn das ding "1 billion dollars" kostet bedeutet das "1 Milliarde Dollar" oder eben 778.513.040 €


----------



## exa (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Da wäre die kostengünstigste Form (=Kugelförmig) doch sinnvoller als dieser Nerdtraum.


 
Genau, her mit dem Todesstern!!!


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Lass es die Chinesen bauen und wir haben son Ding in weniger als 5 Jahren^^. Dann gibt es halt mal kein neues IPhone, aber dafür ein Raumschiff...
Ich möchte bitte 1xMars und zurück für 2 Personen...xD


----------



## onslaught (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Da wäre die kostengünstigste Form (=Kugelförmig) doch sinnvoller als dieser Nerdtraum.



 Eben, schon der alte Perry Rhodan reiste mit so Dingern durch Raum und Zeit.

Kugelraumer


----------



## Krammer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

OMG ihr glaubt das auch noch? Wir sind gerademal bis zum Mond gekommen (jaa wir waren auf dem Mond!!! War die Mondlandung echt? Teil 1 - YouTube). Weiter nicht! Von Planet zu Planet reisen. Das ich nicht lache. Ein Ionen-Antrieb würde Jahre brauchen um dieses "Objekt" überhaupt zu bewegen.

Alles nur Nerdträume.. Geht mal nach drausen an die Frische Luft


----------



## onslaught (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Wieso denn, hab neulich Perry und Atlan im Strassencafe gesehn


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



exa schrieb:


> Genau, her mit dem Todesstern!!!


 
Ich wäre für einen Borg-Würfel 

Im Ernst, das ist doch toaler Unfug.   

Die (gegen so ein Projekt eher wie ein Kübel anmutende) Raumstation ISS ist seit 14 Jahren im Bau und hat geschätzte 100 Milliarden Euro gekostet. (Quelle: Wikipedia)

Das Ganze wird eher realistisch, wenn man zu einer funktionalen Form greift (Bloß blöd, dass Geordi LaForge dann im Notfall nicht die Untertassensektion abtrennen kann ), beim Budget eine Null dranhängt, und den Zeitrahmen auf mind. 50 Jahre setzt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

ich wäre für so einen borg würfel


----------



## exa (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Aprospos Finanzierung: im moment ist doch Crowdfunding so beliebt^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

@exa 
Was die Kunden davon bloß halten würden, wenn sie das wüssten
Aber wenns "nur" ne milliarde Dollar wären wäre es doch ganz gut finanzierbar


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Wie soll man das denn realisieren? Ich frag ja jetzt nichtmal nach der Anziehungskraft (großer rotierender Körper),  Lebensmittelversorgung, Sauerstoff, Antrieb (??) und und und. Allein wem das von Vorteil wäre um sein Geld daran zu verschwenden?


----------



## facehugger (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Beam me up Scottie "jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt"... Was wird wohl ein Ticket zum Mond/Mars/Pluto kosten?

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Was bringts eine Raumschiff aus einem Film zu haben, lieber solte man die Probleme auf der Erde lösen. Klimawandel und Hunger soll ja grad aktuell sein. Ein Regelwerk für die Banken wär auch ganz nett. 
Aber so ein Raumschiff braucht keine Sau


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Die USA kann sich das niemals leisten.
Sie machen alleine in diesem Jahr ein Minus von 1,1 Billion Dollar.
Und der Schuldenstand der USA beträgt ja insgesamt 15,2 Billionen Dollar.
Edit:
Er wird eher so kommenWie kommen wir zum Mars? - Hornoxe.com


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

1 Billiarde klingt enorm viel aber es ist nicht unfinanzierbar; in 20 Jahren wären das 50 Milliarden pro Jahr... immernoch viel aber nicht unfinanzierbar- 

man muss es nur wollen. wirklich wollen. und man darf nicht zurückrudern, wenn nach ein paar Jahren mal wieder eine Wirtschaftskrise oder so kommt und die öffentliche Meinung umschwingt


Das Antriebskonzept ist sicher nicht schlecht: Ionentriebwerke haben ein sehr gutes Masseverlust:Antriebskraft Verhältnis, ein viel besseres als Chemische Triebwerke und auch ein besseres als Nuklear-Thermische Triebwerke

Die Radiatorgröße könnte man reduzieren, indem man die Radiatoren einfach heißer macht.


Aber: unsere Bemühungen bei der Raumfahrt sollten sich meiner Meinung nach eher darauf konzentrieren Transporte in den Erdorbit billiger zu machen und die Kapazitäten zu erhöhen; dann können wir immernoch über interplanetare Reisen nachdenken.


----------



## docdent (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Da im Gegensatz zur Mondfahrt in den 60ern im Moment kein Staat so ein vermeintliches Prestigeprojekt braucht und auch keine militärtechnologischen Nutzeffekte zu erwarten sind, wird das ein netter Traum bleiben, zu dem mir nur einfällt: Männer werden halt nie erwachsen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Wie wärs damit: für 10 000 000€ bekommt man eine Kabine auf dem Schiff.


----------



## uk3k (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich halte ja das Konzept für etwas... gewagt. Die Triebwerke sollten zumindest auf einer Ebene mit dem Schwerpunkt sein, sonst haben wir ein intergalaktisches Karussell. Wieso nur Atomkraft? Wieso keine Solarenergie?



Zeig mir mal in schwerelosigkeit den Schwerpunkt O.o Zu was steht der in Relation? Zu nix, da es nix gibt, also ist Design völlig wurscht, außer das es in diesem Falle eben für mehr Aufmerksamkeit sorgen soll.

Was haben nur alle gegen Atomkraft? Effizient und zumindest primär sauber. Viele vergessen wohl, dass gerade in der Seefahrt verhältnismäßig viel mit Atomreaktoren gemacht wird. Artkische Eisbrecher und U-Boote werden damit zum Beispiel bis heute angetrieben, weil man einfach nicht aller paar Meter Kohle oder Diesel nachfüllen muss. Solarenergie ist zwar ein nettes Spielzeug, wenn ich aber extrem viel Leistung brauche, brauche ich zwei Dinge: Riesige Kollektoren und Sonne. Letzteres hab ich z.B. im Planetenschatten nicht und das erste ist technisch schwieriger zu realisieren als 1.5GW Abwärme loszuwerden.

Find die Idee toll und die geplante Realisierung keineswegs besonders abwegig.
Zur Finazierung: angenommen wir haben nur in den G8 Staaten 100.000.000 Bürger(rein fiktiv) die nicht am Hungertuch nagen. Davon spendet jeder am Tag 50cent(oder jährlich 182,5€), dann ist das Projekt nach genau 20 Jahren finanziert. Nun nochmal mit meinetwegen 200.000.000 Leuten durchgerechnet und der Anteil für jeden entspricht exakt dem Pfandbetrag einer PET-Flasche täglich. Das wär jetzt die Rechnung wenn man privat finanzieren würde...

mfg


----------



## bulldozer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Eine Billion Dollar
> Da reicht auch das Geld von einem Carlos Slim Helu und eines Bill Gates zusammen nicht. Wer wird das Geld denn ihrer Meinung nach zahlen??


 
Was hast du denn bitte erwartet?! War doch klar, dass es sich in solchen preislichen Regionen befinden wird.


----------



## Sansana (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

So ein Schwachsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Wenn ihr genau darüber nachdenkt werdet ihr auch feststellen das wir einen Todesstern viel dringender brauchen. Legt man halt einfach nochmal 1000 Billionen drauf aber wenigstens können wir uns dann verteidigen gegen uns selbst


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



uk3k schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal in schwerelosigkeit den Schwerpunkt O.o Zu was steht der in Relation? Zu nix, da es nix gibt, also ist Design völlig wurscht, außer das es in diesem Falle eben für mehr Aufmerksamkeit sorgen soll.
> 
> Was haben nur alle gegen Atomkraft? Effizient und zumindest primär sauber. Viele vergessen wohl, dass gerade in der Seefahrt verhältnismäßig viel mit Atomreaktoren gemacht wird. Artkische Eisbrecher und U-Boote werden damit zum Beispiel bis heute angetrieben, weil man einfach nicht aller paar Meter Kohle oder Diesel nachfüllen muss. Solarenergie ist zwar ein nettes Spielzeug, wenn ich aber extrem viel Leistung brauche, brauche ich zwei Dinge: Riesige Kollektoren und Sonne. Letzteres hab ich z.B. im Planetenschatten nicht und das erste ist technisch schwieriger zu realisieren als 1.5GW Abwärme loszuwerden.
> 
> ...


 
Ähem, und was meinst du haben die Steuerdüsen am Space Shuttle gemacht? Oder andersherum gefragt: Wie willst du dann ein Objekt im Weltraum drehen?

Ich habe nichts gegen Atomkraft per se gesagt, sondern dass man sich auf Atomkraft als einzigen Antrieb verlässt. Was macht man denn, wenn der Reaktor beispielweise aus Wartungsgründen abgeschaltet werden muss? Oder damit ernsthaft etwas defekt ist und nicht mehr funktionstüchtig ist? So ein Reaktor braucht btw auch Energie zum starten.

Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal: Es ist schlichtweg von der Masse her unmöglich, ausreichend große Radiatoren ins All zu befördern. Da sollten wir lieber effizient bleiben und wenig Energie verbrauchen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

so ein witz, wir koennen ja nicht mal anstaendig auf dem mond landen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Warum sollten wir auf dem Mond landen, wenn wir eine Enterprise haben können?

Wobei mir so was wie der Torus aus X3 besser gefallen würde!


----------



## skyscraper (15. Mai 2012)

Das ist jetzt ein schlechter Scherz, oder???

Dafällt mir nur ein:


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Das ist nur ein Scherz Leute das ist technisch (noch) unmöglich sowas zu bauen... Außer es wäre dann eine tote im all umherschwebende Enterprise mit der niemand was anfangen kann. Solange nicht die Energieproblematik gelöst wird bewegt sich keiner weiter als zum "Mars" z.B.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

dat modell is ja ma cool da ^^ die ganze untertassen sektion gebaut,  damit sich am rand die "habitat" sektion befindet? also wo man dank der  zentrifugalkräfte nen schweregefühl hat. un innendrinne? viel platz für  die 150000 irgendwas tonnen radiatoren? mensch, das konzept ergibt ja  doch sinn 



uk3k schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal in schwerelosigkeit den Schwerpunkt O.o Zu was steht der in Relation? Zu nix, da es nix gibt, also ist Design völlig wurscht, außer das es in diesem Falle eben für mehr Aufmerksamkeit sorgen soll.


 äh, meinste jetz nich ernst oder? xD selbst kleine kinder lernen schon, das man ein spielzeugauto am besten mittig anschiebt, da es dazu neigt von der gewünschten bahn abzudriften, wenn mans seitlich anschiebt. und da dir schwerkraft hier immernoch eine auf den boden gerichtete kraft ist, spielt sie bei der bewegung auch keine rolle - und trotzdem fährt das auto ned geradeaus oO woah! ^^

nu darfste dir gern vorstellen was passiert, wenn ein triebwerk seine kraft nicht auf den masseschwerpunkt ausgerichtet freigibt  wie momo schon anmerkte arbeiten steuerdüsen nach dem selben prinzip.


----------



## totovo (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @totovo: Das Kernproblem bleibt erhalten. Bei einem Kernfusionsreaktor herrschen enorme Temperaturen. Und die muss abgeführt werden. Wenn schon die ISS für die 106 kW über 10t an Radiatoren braucht, wie soll das bei Leistungen im Gigawattbereich aussehen?


 
Jein.

Ein Kernfusionsreaktor braucht als aller erstes mal weniger Ausgangsmateriel, strahlt nicht so hoch radioaktiv und ist viel effizienter. Die abgeführte wärme wird doch dazu genutzt Energie zu erzeugen, also musst du nicht die gesammte Leistung auch kühlen. man kann hier sehr viel in elektrische Energie umwandeln. gerade auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass man über wärmetauscher nocmals viel regeln kann.
Sicher muss man dann immer noch eine nicht unerhebliche Wärmeenergie abführen, worum man sich im Weltall in der Tat Gedanken machen muss.

Ein anderer Aspekt wäre, dass man mit den Temps in einem Kernfusionsreaktor auch gleich einen Ionenstrahl erzeugen kann. Das kann die Sonne schließlich auch. Den könnte man auch ziemlich einfach richten und nach außen befördern, wenn man erst einmal das Magnetfeld im Fussionsreaktor im Griff hat. Aber das wird vermutlich noch etliche Jahrzehnte dauern! 
Davor solltem man die Dinger auch erst mal auf der Erde für die Energieversorgung bereitstellen. Wir haben hier unten genug Probleme mit Energie, da brauchen wir die nicht ins Weltall schaffen!


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ja, die elektrische Energie wird aber letztendlich auch in Wärme umgewandelt. 
Ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



dj*viper schrieb:


> Das wird nie passieren, da kaum ein Mensch jemals soviel Kapital zur Verfügung haben wird.
> Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit abermillionen Menschen, die nichtmal was zu Essen haben...


 
Deshalb gibt es im Star Trek Universum ja auch kein Geld mehr^^Bei Gene Roddenberry haben sich die Menschen ja weiterentwickelt. 
In der Realität kann man lange drauf warten, dass sich die Menschheit weiterentwickelt, was Verstand, Zusammenleben,  Vernunft, Empathie, usw. angeht.  
Spätestens nach der Aufklärung fing die Menschheit wieder an, sich geistig langsam zurückzuentwickeln. Ginge es nach Roddenberry, würden wir Geiz, Neid, Hass, Missgunst, usw. überwinden. Aber das bleibt wohl nur ein frommer Wunsch. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass solch ein Projekt möglich wäre, nicht mal dann wenn sich alle Staaten der Erde zusammentun würden.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ich glaube da nicht wirklich dran. Zumal immer mehr Gelder für Weltraumprojekte gekürzt und gestrichen werden. Die bemannte Marsmission wurde auch auf Eis gelegt. Mit ISS soll bald Ende sein.

Wenn dann müßten das wohl private Firmen finanzieren...


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach noch etwas weiter forschen um einmal anständig auf dem Mond landen zu können und auf diesem irgendwelche Stationen aufbauen zu können bevor ein Sci-Fi Raumschiff vollfunktionstauglich nachgebaut werden soll


----------



## Superwip (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*



> Wie willst du dann ein Objekt im Weltraum drehen?


 
Gyroskope. _Die_ Methode zur Lageregelung im Weltraum; Steuerdüsen werden nur dort zur Drehung eingesetzt, wo 



> Ich habe nichts gegen Atomkraft per se gesagt, sondern dass man sich auf Atomkraft als einzigen Antrieb verlässt. Was macht man denn, wenn der Reaktor beispielweise aus Wartungsgründen abgeschaltet werden muss? Oder damit ernsthaft etwas defekt ist und nicht mehr funktionstüchtig ist? So ein Reaktor braucht btw auch Energie zum starten.


 
Einen mit Hirn gebauten Kernreaktor muss man nicht von heute auf Morgen warten; wenn eine Wartung nötig ist sollte man diese zeitlich so ansetzen, dass sich das Raumschiff in einer stabilen Flugbahn (am besten der Erdumlaufbahn) befindet. Sonderlich viel Energie ist nicht zum starten eines Kern(fissions)reaktors erforderlich; als Backup System könnte man Brennstoffzellen und/oder einen weiteren, kleineren Reaktor einsetzen.

Atom U-Boote sind hier ein guter Vergleich: wenn es dort ein gravierendes Problem mit dem Reaktor gibt dann sieht es auch schlecht aus (wenn man eventuell auch noch unter dem Packeis der Arktis unterwegs ist erst recht)... dennoch werden die Dinger gebaut und Unfälle sind recht selten- und hängen noch seltener mit dem Reaktor zusammen (die meisten Unfälle sind/waren Brände, Probleme mit den Waffensystemen oder Kollisionen).

Zuletzt gab es 1985 bei dem Sowjetischen U-Boot K-314 beim Tausch der Brennstäbe eine Explosion im Reaktorraum, seit dem gab es keinen direkten Reaktorunfall in Atom U-Booten.

Moderne Reaktoren können, wenn sie darauf ausgelegt sind über 10 Jahre fast wartungsfrei laufen ohne das Brennstoff nachgefüllt werden muss, es gibt natürlich auch Reaktoren, die man im laufenden Betrieb auffüllen kann.

Man darf hier nicht an Reaktoren in üblichen Kernkraftwerken denken, die v.A. aus Gründen der Wirtschaftlichkeit meist so gebaut sind, dass sich die Brennelemente nur in ausgeschaltetem Zustand tauschen lassen und die Reaktoren häufig, meist jährlich, zu Wartungszwecken und zum wiederbefüllen für mehrere Monate ausgeschaltet werden müssen.



> Ich habe nichts gegen Atomkraft per se gesagt, sondern dass man sich auf Atomkraft als einzigen Antrieb verlässt. Was macht man denn, wenn der Reaktor beispielweise aus Wartungsgründen abgeschaltet werden muss? Oder damit ernsthaft etwas defekt ist und nicht mehr funktionstüchtig ist? So ein Reaktor braucht btw auch Energie zum starten.


 


> Ein anderer Aspekt wäre, dass man mit den Temps in einem Kernfusionsreaktor auch gleich einen Ionenstrahl erzeugen kann. Das kann die Sonne schließlich auch.




So einfach ist das nicht.


Gängige Fusionsreaktorkonzepte, die Stellarator und Tokamak Reaktoren arbeiten zwar mit einem Ringförmigen Plasma"strahl" in welchem die Reaktion stattfinden, der Strahl entsteht aber nicht durch die Kernfusion sondern muss aufwendig erzeugt und aufrecht erhalten werden.

Ein Kernfusionsreaktor eignet sich nicht grundsätzlich besser als direkter (nuklear-thermischer) Antrieb als ein normaler Fissionsreaktor. Auch für ein nukleares Pulstriebwerk ist die Kernfusion nicht prinzipiell besser geeignet, abgesehen davon, dass Fusionsbrennstoffe eine vergleichsweise (viel) höhere Energiedichte besitzen.



> Ja, die elektrische Energie wird aber letztendlich auch in Wärme umgewandelt.


 
Nicht bei einem Ionentriebwerk... das setzt die elektrische Energie in Kinetische um 

Allerdings benötigt man bei einem klassischen Kernreaktor freilich letztendlich eine Wärmekraftmaschine (idr. eine Dampfturbine) um daraus elektrische Energie erzeugen zu können und eine Wärmekraftmaschine funktioniert eben nicht mit Wärme alleine sondern durch _Wärmetransport_, die überschüssige Wärme muss irgendwie abgeleitet werden.

Es gibt aber zumindest theoretische Konzepte für Kernreaktoren, in denen die Energie der Kernspaltung zumindest teilweise ohne Umweg über die Wärmeenergie direkt in elektrische Energie umgewandelt wird: Elektromagnetische Gaskernreaktoren und Fissions-Fragment Reaktoren; bis solche Reaktoren zur Verfügung stehen wird es aber sicherlich noch etliche Jahrzehnte dauern, insbesondere an Gaskernreaktoren wird aktuell auch nicht gearbeitet, da sie mit ihrem hoch angereicherten Brennstoff sehr gefährlich sind.

Dennoch ist es nicht unmöglich auch 1,5GW über Radiatoren vernünftiger Größe abzuführen: bei einer Radiator Temperatur von 700K etwa (technisch kein Problem!) bräuchte man zum Abführen der 1,5GW eine Radiatorfläche von etwa 110000m²... das klingt zwar viel, aber die Enterprise ist ein ziemlich großes Schiff: ihre Oberfläche bewegt sich grob überschlagen im Bereich von etwa 600000m²- es wären also nichtmal zwingend externe "Radiatorensegel" nötig (auch wenn eine größere Radiatorfläche die Effizienz verbessern kann).

Einen Teil der Wärme könnte man auch abgeben, indem man die Stützmasse der Ionentriebwerke erhitzt wodurch man auch deren Leistung und Effizienz erhöhen könnte, da sie so zusätzlich thermischen Schub bekommen.

Wollte man aber die 1,5GW mit Solarzellen erzeugen wäre eine -sehr viel!- größere Fläche nötig: in der Erdumlaufbahn liegt die (kurzwellige) Strahlungsleistung der Sonne etwa bei 350W/m², die besten aktuellen Solarzellen können etwa 40% davon nutzen, es wäre also eine Fläche von gut 10000000m² nötig, also etwa das 200 Fache! Und je weiter man sich von der Sonne entfernt desto größer wird der Aufwand, da eine immer größere Fläche für die selbe Energie benötogt wird; bereits in der Marsbahn steht nichteinmal mehr die Hälfte der Energie pro m² zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Dass Reaktoren im Normalfall sicher sind, ist mir durchaus bewusst 
Es geht mir viel mehr darum, dass das die einzige Energiequelle ist. Angenommen (und nur angenommen) der Reaktor müsste abgeschaltet werden aus welchen Gründen auch immer, muss das Raumschiff auf alle Ewigkeit im Weltall treiben (Bei den Kosten und der Menge der Besatzung ist das... ungünstig). Hat man aber wenigstens ein paar Solarzellen (die ja nicht unbedingt 1.5 GW erreichen müssen), kann man den Kurs noch anpassen. Es ist eine reine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung, aber bei dem Preis kann man doch gleich noch ein paar Millionen für eine Notfallenergiegewinnung mit Solarzellen ausgeben 

Das mit dem drehen im Weltraum war ein schlecht gewähltes Beispiel. Es ging ursprünglich darum, dass die Triebwerke auf einer Ebene mit dem Schwerpunkt sein müssen, damit sich das Schiff auch steuern lässt und nicht wild um sich kreist.


----------



## Gassar (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ich sag mal: Crowdfunding!


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Die Geschichte lehrt uns --> Wir Menschen sind viel zu sehr mit uns selber beschäftigt als, dass wir alle an einem Strang ziehen.Wenn man es genau nimmt ist Geschichte nur eine anandereigung von Grausamkeiten 
Die ISS kann man mit Bauchweh noch 15 - 20 Jahre am leben erhalten, dann muss dafür ein Ersatz her !
Wir könnten schon viel viel weiter in der Raumfahrttechnologie sein wenn man mehr den Focus darauf legt würde. Aber man sieht ja welchen Weg die USA usw einschlagen.........
Alleine Russland fliegt noch mit den Rakten & der Technik aus Sojwetzeiten 

Ich sage der Raumfahrt leider (auch wenns mir im Herzn weh tut) eine düstere Zukunft vorraus.
Erst wenn man das Kostenproblem in den Griffbekommen würde gibt es eine Chanze ^^


----------



## Superwip (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Raumschiff Enterprise in 20 Jahren möglich*

Ich sehe die Entwicklung der Raumfahrt durchaus positiv; vor allem die Private Raumfahrt entwickelt sich sehr gut.

Wie schon gesagt sollte der Fokus vor allem auf dem Senken der Transportkosten in den Erdorbit sein: von dort aus ist alles einfacher. Billige Raketen privater Unternehmen (siehe Dragon/Falcon-9 die heute gestartet ist) sind hier ein sehr wichtiger Schritt.

Ein Dragon/Falcon-9 Versorgungsflug zur ISS kostet etwa 130 Millionen Dollar, das Japanische HTV mit der selben Kapazität kostet ziemlich genau das doppelte pro Start (der Europäische ATV ist noch teurer aber größer, der Russische Progress Transporter ist kleiner und billiger)

Dabei hat der Dragon Transporter den Vorteil, dass er den Wiedereintritt übersteht und nicht in der Athmosphäre verglüht- sodass er im Gegensatz zu den anderen auch bis zu 3t an Material auf die Erde zurückbringen kann; die einzigen Möglichkeiten für den Rücktransport waren bisher das Space Shuttle und (in sehr begrenztem Umfang) die Sojus Kapseln.

Eine massiver Fortschritt könnten in Zukunft neuartige, komplett wiederverwendbare Shuttles und/oder ein Weltraumlift sein, beides ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik, zumindest für letzteres fehlen zum Teil auch noch technische Grundlagen.

Mit dem zunehmenden Interresse der Privatwirtschaft gibt es auch neue Geldquellen- wenn auch nicht unbedingt für den (nach-) Bau der Enterprise



> Es geht mir viel mehr darum, dass das die einzige Energiequelle ist. Angenommen (und nur angenommen) der Reaktor müsste abgeschaltet werden aus welchen Gründen auch immer, muss das Raumschiff auf alle Ewigkeit im Weltall treiben (Bei den Kosten und der Menge der Besatzung ist das... ungünstig). Hat man aber wenigstens ein paar Solarzellen (die ja nicht unbedingt 1.5 GW erreichen müssen), kann man den Kurs noch anpassen. Es ist eine reine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung, aber bei dem Preis kann man doch gleich noch ein paar Millionen für eine Notfallenergiegewinnung mit Solarzellen ausgeben


 
Also Notfallenergiequelle würde ich eher auf einen kleineren Kernreaktor im einstelligen MW Bereich in Kombination mit Brennstoffzellen und Chemische Triebwerke setzen; spätestens jenseits des Jupiter nützen Solarzellen nichtmehr viel. Da könnte man bald genauso gut versuchen auf der Erde Solarzellen mit Mondlicht zu betreiben...

Mit den chemischen Triebwerken könnte man eine Reihe von klassischen Swing-by Manövern einleiten und so (langsam) zur Erde zurückkehren, zumindest solange man das Sonnensystem nicht verlässt.


----------

